# Ubuntu 6.10 und 7.04 auf Averatec Series 1000



## worstcase (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo seit einiger Zeit verwende ich Ubuntu auf meinem Subnotebook von Averatec.

Das System läuft sehr gut und stabil. Nach dem erscheinen von 7.04 bin ich sofort umgestiegen und muss ich muss sagen es ist eins der besten Betriebsysteme auf Linux Basis seit langer Zeit.

Sogar WLAN mit WPA läuft direkt "out of the box" was beim vorgänger nicht der Fall war.

Nur eine Sache nervt seit Version 6.04 die Anzeige der Batterie Kapazität ist völlig durcheinander es wird eine Kapazität von ganzen 4 Wh und ein Verbrauch von einem Watt angezeigt. Kennt sich jemand damit aus um diesen kleine Problem zu fixen. Die ACPI Informationen scheinen korrekt zu sein da unter Windows die richtigen Werte angezeigt werden.

Mehr Informationen zu Ubuntu und UMTS unter Linux findet Ihr auf meiner Webseite zu Ubuntu auf Averatec Series 1000.

http://www.it-essential.de/ubuntu.html

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2007)

Jupp, ich bin auch vollauf mit Ubuntu zufrieden. Feisty schnurrt auf meinem Dell M1710 XPS wie ein Kätzchen und alles was ich bisher überprüft habe läuft out-of-the-box.

Zu Deinem Fehler: Möglicherweise ist das Battery Kernel-Modul fehlerhaft.
Um Vergleichsdaten zu haben wäre es von Vorteil, wenn Du einen älteren (oder neueren) Kernel ausprobieren würdest ob die Batterie-Anzeige immer noch seltsame Daten anzeigt.


----------



## worstcase (4. Mai 2007)

Hi na dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin der noch wach ist.

Zum Kernel na ja die genau Version weiß ich nicht wirklich auswendig und der kleine liegt gerade gut verpackt (gilt einfaches reinwerfen als gut verpackt?) in der Tasche.

Ich hatte Ubuntu 6.10 mit allen verfügbaren Kernels die sich selbst installiert haben, gemäß dem Motto "Never change a running system" und jetzt halt den Kernel unter 7.04 bei allen bis jetzt verwenden Versionen immer das gleiche. 

Auf meinem Thinkpad X21 war die Anzeige auf alle Fälle korrekt, schade das ich den verschenkt habe. Irgendwie vermisse ich das kleine schwarze, kann es aber für Linux sehr empfehlen.

Ich habe damals auch so ziemlich jedgliche Dateien gesucht die irgendwie damit zusammenhängen können um irgendwas zu finden, da so wie es mir scheint nur irgendwas mit dem Teiler nicht stimmt alle werte scheinen durch 10 geteilt zu sein.

Jepp Ubuntu 7.04 ist wirklich ne Klasse Sache, mal sehen wie lange Windows noch auf dem Lapi überlebt, bis jetzt bin ich aber auf SKYPE angewiesen, die Gegenstelle kann aber nicht umrüsten auf ein anderes tool. Muss morgen schon sehen wie ich per Ferndiagnose (nach China) einen Trojaner von einem System entfernt bekomme und das ganze auf english mir kraust es jetzt schon davor.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2007)

worstcase hat gesagt.:


> Hi na dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin der noch wach ist.


Ja, bin ein Nachtmensch (nicht nur berufsbedingt) 



> Ich hatte Ubuntu 6.10 mit allen verfügbaren Kernels die sich selbst installiert haben, gemäß dem Motto "Never change a running system" und jetzt halt den Kernel unter 7.04 bei allen bis jetzt verwenden Versionen immer das gleiche.


Naja, neuer Kernel heißt nicht das man sein gut laufendes System nicht mehr hat. Schließlich bleibt der vorige Kernel nach wie vor auf dem Rechner und man kann jederzeit wieder damit arbeiten!



> Ich habe damals auch so ziemlich jedgliche Dateien gesucht die irgendwie damit zusammenhängen können um irgendwas zu finden, da so wie es mir scheint nur irgendwas mit dem Teiler nicht stimmt alle werte scheinen durch 10 geteilt zu sein.


Was meine Annahme über einen Bug im Batterie Modul noch verstärkt.



> Jepp Ubuntu 7.04 ist wirklich ne Klasse Sache, mal sehen wie lange Windows noch auf dem Lapi überlebt, bis jetzt bin ich aber auf SKYPE angewiesen, die Gegenstelle kann aber nicht umrüsten auf ein anderes tool. Muss morgen schon sehen wie ich per Ferndiagnose (nach China) einen Trojaner von einem System entfernt bekomme und das ganze auf english mir kraust es jetzt schon davor.


Es gibt ein offizielles Repository auf der Skype Website für Debian.
Das Paket läuft ohne Probleme auch unter der Debian-Schwester Ubuntu.
Einfach in die *sources.list* eintragen:

```
deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
```

Es gibt unter LInux bloss keine Videokonferenz, aber die ist wohl nicht unbedingt nötig, oder?


----------



## worstcase (4. Mai 2007)

Hmmm also um genau zu sein ist gerade Video wirklich sehr nötig. 

Danke für deine Antworten also meine C++ sind eher rudimentär aber so einen "blöden" Multiplikator müsste doch unterzubringen sein. 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2007)

worstcase hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm also um genau zu sein ist gerade Video wirklich sehr nötig.
> Danke für deine Antworten also meine C++ sind eher rudimentär aber so einen "blöden" Multiplikator müsste doch unterzubringen sein.



Dann schau mal in den Kernelsourcen. Das Batterie-Modul heißt battery.ko (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue).
Ich bin froh nur mal mit Kanadiern zu tun zu haben. Die kann man wenigstens gut verstehen.
Und sehen mußte ich sie bisher nicht


----------

